# Misting System



## Brian A (Feb 11, 2017)

Can anyone recommend one? I see a lot of reviews for some of the ones I'm looking at saying that the thing breaks after a week or two...


----------



## TheWonderer (Feb 13, 2017)

I think building one might be the best bet. Find a humidifier with a good spout that you can place a PVC flexible pipe on and it should work. That's what I have heard and I'm going to try it myself. If my humidifier and piping works, I will post the link to it. Repti-fogger looks cool and I have tried it but I think the longevity of the unit is not good. My water where I live isn't the best and has a lot of sediment so I need to make sure I filter the water. As one might guess, the sediment can cause the machine to get clogged.


----------



## beantickler (Feb 15, 2017)

i run a zoo med repti fogger... been running non stop for over a year now... for 40 bucks id say its worth it...

btw i run bottled water only through it...


----------



## TheWonderer (Feb 16, 2017)

beantickler said:


> i run a zoo med repti fogger... been running non stop for over a year now... for 40 bucks id say its worth it...
> 
> btw i run bottled water only through it...


Probably a good bet on the bottled water.


----------



## Say Car Ramrod (Mar 2, 2017)

Distilled water would be a good idea as well. No sediment and no minerals.


----------



## TheWonderer (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm running a humidifier attached to a pvc pipe. It works well enough. I didn't like the repti-fogger because it doesn't have a long enough time between refills.


----------



## beantickler (Mar 3, 2017)

TheWonderer said:


> I'm running a humidifier attached to a pvc pipe. It works well enough. I didn't like the repti-fogger because it doesn't have a long enough time between refills.


Woah... I have mine on a 10x4x4 enclosure and I only fill mine once a day... Lol how much are you fogging?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (Mar 29, 2017)

I have a mistking system however the idea of purchasing distilled water regularly got old pretty quick even using a spray pump grew tiresome. What I currently do with great success is when I noticed the substrate becoming dry or dusty is dig a hole and add about 3 gallons of water. This ensures that the subtract has plenty of moisture which it slowly releases. This is in a 4x8 enclosure with approximately 8-12 inches of substrate made up primarily of sphagnum moss.


----------



## beantickler (Mar 29, 2017)

That's too wet... i see respiratory issues at some point.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (Mar 29, 2017)

Care to explain how that is too wet?


----------



## beantickler (Mar 29, 2017)

Justin said:


> Care to explain how that is too wet?




Sure... Its 3 gallons of water...


----------



## Dru C Reeves (Jun 21, 2017)

www.climist.com


----------



## beantickler (Jun 21, 2017)

Dru C Reeves said:


> www.climist.com


That looks pretty nice... May switch up to that system.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Donnie25 (Jun 27, 2017)

What about mistking? That seems to be the most popular/best I've used and seen used as a cham keeper.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Jun 27, 2017)

beantickler said:


> Sure... Its 3 gallons of water...


Depends entirely on how dry the substrate was. I wouldn't just say it's too much as a blank statement.


----------

